# Amplificador de 20khz a 50khz



## rufeo (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola Amigos,¿que tipo de amplificador seria el adecuado para hacer funcionar unas bocinas (tweeter piezo) de unos 100w desde 20khz  hasta 30 o 40khz?,¿que bocinas me recomendais?no muy caras,he visto algun esquema de generador de estas frecuencias y me pregunto si seria posible grabar (con algun programa de audio) en el ordenador, un cd o mp3 con "melodias" de 20 a 40khz y pasarselas al amplificador,un saludo


----------



## FBustos (Dic 12, 2008)

Pregunta Numero 1:

¿Quieres escuchar esas melodías?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2008)

Si es para deleitar a tu perro, dale... Pero vos escuchás entre 20Hz y 20KHz nomás...


----------



## lalex (Dic 12, 2008)

para ser mas exactoss...


El hombre escucha aprox. hasta los 16KHz

La mujer aprox. hasta los 17KHz ¬¬

El perro hasta los 20KHz




y con 50 Khz? jaaa,,, el amplificador es para un marciano?


----------



## rufeo (Dic 13, 2008)

Ok,no es para marcianos (aunque ese seria mi problema),latex el perro oye hasta 25khz(segun los expertos),efectivamente san  cacho,es para unos perros que andan medio salvajes y no quiero hacerles daño fisicamente,solo que marchen y no vuelvan(por los problemas que me acarrean,dj pipe quiero que la escuchen ellos,despues de la explicacion,¿me podeis ayudar?un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2008)

Ok...
Mi aclaración era porque el límite inferior es muy parecido al inferior de audición humana (salvo por ese detallecito de KHz por Hz) y el superior es el que se considera como mínimo en amplificador de audio (para personas).
Usualmente los amplificador llegan a reproducir desde un poco menos de 20Hz hasta unos 70/100KHz. Habrá que leer las especificaciones o ponerse a hacer cuentas. Como no buscás demasiada calidad, te recomendaría inclinarte para el lado de los gainclones (esos integrados a los que se les ponen unas pocas cosas alrededor y ya está) por simplicidad. Eso sí: Un buen disipador es obligatorio, porque va a calentarse de lo lindo tu amplificador con 100W a esa frecuencia.
Los TDA729X en puente y los LM38XX te pueden servir (hay más, pero no me vienen a la memoria ahora).

Con el asuntito de los parlantes... Ahí sí que vas a tener un problema. Como están diseñados para humanos (los perros no suelen comprarlos ), es raro que reproduzcan señales más allá de los 20/22 KHz. Ahí vas a tener que mirar las especificaciones de los fabricantes y buscar uno que cumpla con tus requisitos. No se me ocurre otra solución.

Y si es por grabar un CD con la "melodía", podés usar un programa que genere una frecuencia determinada y hacer un loop con un editor de audio. La otra es usar un CD de Cristian Castro u otro perro de esos, que seguramente espantará a los canes de menor jerarquía de tu jardín, pero te lo va a llenar de descerebradas con vinchas y remeras que irán al recital  .

Saludos


----------



## rufeo (Dic 13, 2008)

gracias san cacho,he visto esto ¿crees que me seviria? para no liarme mucho
*http://todoelectronica.com/altavoz-piezo-electrico-para-altas-frecuencias-bocina-p-3970.html*
(serian  tres altavoces)y como amplificador¿tendria que poner tres de estos?
*http://todoelectronica.com/booster-para-altavoces-tonos-agudos-tipo-piezo-p-3983.html*                      ahora bien, entiendo que necesita una entrada de minimo 2w¿es asi?necesitaria que el lector de la "melodia"tuviera mas de 2w  muchas gracias ,un saludo


----------



## maxep (Dic 13, 2008)

muchos tweeters piezoelectricos. o talves  algun tw bala que lo soporte.


----------



## rufeo (Dic 14, 2008)

Ok...maxep,segun he visto los tw bala raramente funcionan por encima de 20khz(o lo entendi mal)ahora bien si es un alternativa a los piezo(por ser mayor su potencia)que es lo que me interesa,lo mirare,respecto a los amplificadores (del tipo glainclones)que comenta San Cacho, ¿sabeis de algun esquema?  muchas gracias,un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola Rufeo.
Los amplificadores hechos con el TDA7294 (y 7293) y con el LM3886 y su familia, están en la parte de amplificador. Buscá por ahí y vas a encontrarlos. Cuando tengas uno elegido, simplemente fijate que no esté acotado por encima de los 20KHz (o si lo está, que reproduzca las frecuencias que vos querés). Si no sabés cómo chequear eso, posteá el diagrama o el link a él y te doy una mano.
Con respecto a los parlantes, ya te dije: A leer las especificaciones. No se me ocurre otra manera.

Saludos


----------



## rufeo (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola San Cacho.
he visto amplificadores en kit para esas frecuencias(economicos)¿este  seviria?  


http://www.e-electronica.es/es/diy-.../diy-audio-kits-amplificador-fet-100w-85.html


los parlantes los encuentro para esas frecuencias,el problema es que si pasa de 35 o 40watios se encaracen bastante¿se pueden montar en paralelo hasta sumar la potencia del amplificador?un saludo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 15, 2008)

lalex dijo:
			
		

> para ser mas exactoss...
> 
> 
> El hombre escucha aprox. hasta los 16KHz
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2008)

Para ahuyentar un perro no es necesario un amplificador completo, con solo un puente "H" alimentado a una frecuencia alta y un/os tweeters piezoeléctricos creo que lo espantas.
Este esquema genera trenes de señales que son mas "Insoportables" que un tono puro, además es honda cuadrada lo que lo hace mas molesto aun.
Por ejemplo algo así







Si solo quieres un tono puro, colocas la resistencia de 4700 a (+) y te evitas todo lo que esta antes de esta. (Preset´s, CD4017 y operacional)


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2008)

Si Fogonazo lo dice, hacele caso.

Por otro lado, el amplificador que sale en la página a la que hacés referencia, la verdad, da lástima armarlo para un perro. Mejor armalo para vos y el circuito de Fogonazo para los pichichos  .

Saludos


----------



## rufeo (Dic 15, 2008)

Claro que os hare caso  ,faltaria mas, pero estoy un poco desbordado(fui mal alumno y hace mucho tiempo),del comentario de Fogonazo no tengo duda que funciona ¿se puede comprar montado?¿que frecuencias emite aproximadamente? ,pero cuando monte este "chisme"de verdad que me gustaria ir sobrado de potencia que a 40 o50mts  lo  s  canes lo "escuchen bien alto",es por eso por lo que creia necesario amplificar la "melodia",muchas gracias,por ayudarme,un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 17, 2008)

No creo que haya equipos comerciales como el que posteó Fogonazo (aunque siempre hay alguien que fabrica todo).
Por el lado de qué tan fuerte tenga que sonar: la verdad no tengo ni idea. No conozco nada de percepción canina, más que el hecho de que llegan a escuchar más allá de nuestros límites.
Lamento ser de más ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## cuy (Feb 1, 2015)

Holas  a todos.
Hola fogonazo del circuito que compartes me gustaria saber:
-El valor de la resistencia que esta conectada al pin 3 del CA3130.
-La potencia que proporciona el puente "H" y si deben ir montados en un disipador los transistores.
- Si puedes por favor precisar el voltaje de trabajo optimo del circuito( 9 ó 12VDC)
-Y si se puede usar tweter piezo electrico de la marca lesson son de 4 Ohm


----------

